# iTunes 10.6 Freezes When Syncing iPod Nano



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Did the iTunes 10.6 update on Friday. No prob.

Synced and charged my 3rd gen. IPod touch and applied the iOS 5.1 update this morning. No prob.

Thought I'd sync and charge my current generation iPod Nano this afternoon. Prob.

iTunes freezes during the Nano sync; I get a spinning beachball that never goes away and the device never syncs. I force quit iTunes a couple of times, restored the Nano twice, and each time iTunes hangs.

Retried my iPod Touch and it's fine.

Anyone else having issues with their Nano after the 10.6 update?

Anything else I should try?


----------



## aatorress (Mar 13, 2012)

Same problem, Ipod Nano 6th Gen, iMac 2.4GHz, iOS 10.7.3. It all started since I updated to ITunes 10.6.
I'm trying to get back to iTunes 10.5.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

There's a number of posts on the Apple boards re: people having problems similar to this with their iPods, iPhones, and also others whose iTunes crashes every time it is launched. Seems to happen to Snow Leopard and Lion users alike. I don't think I'll try charging / syncing my Nano again until Apple releases the next iTunes update; when iTunes hangs my iMac starts heating up quite a lot.


----------



## dwhit (Mar 16, 2012)

*Workaround*

I'm having the same problem but found a workaround. If you drag and drop songs from your iTunes into your nano, it seems to sync fine. You still won't be able to delete songs to free up space, but this will partially solve this issue.


----------



## fowly (Mar 20, 2012)

My wife's new iPod nano is having a similar issue. It seems to sync all her songs even though she just wants it to sync only checked songs but then if you try to do a re-sync, it freezes and all you can do is force quit. Her iPod is brand new...just got it today. At least she has songs but doesn't want them all on. It seems to try and sync fine when you connect the iPod. It's when you manually click on sync is when the problem occurs. She also tried to add photos and it does the same thing. I hope they come up with an update that will fix this unless somebody else knows a fix for us??


----------



## fowly (Mar 20, 2012)

My wife's new iPod nano is having a similar issue. It synced fine today when we first connected it but when we try to do a re-sync it freezes and the only thing you can do is force quit. We also noticed it synced every song even though she selected only to sync checked songs. Hopefully they will have a new update soon that will address this issue.


----------

